# Reverb settings turn off when I click render track



## handel_afficionado (Jul 16, 2022)

I have a project in Reaper 6 and I am using Garritan CFX Concert Grand VST.

I have my preferred settings of reverb on and when I click render the track or click play on reaper the send option and saturation drops to zero and I get no reverb on the render master track. How can I fix this?


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 16, 2022)

handel_afficionado said:


> I have a project in Reaper 6 and I am using Garritan CFX Concert Grand VST.
> 
> I have my preferred settings of reverb on and when I click render the track or click play on reaper the send option and saturation drops to zero and I get no reverb on the render master track. How can I fix this?


Wow, that one has me stumped too. I'll try it later tonight with Cubase and see if I get the same behavior.


----------



## Locks (Jul 16, 2022)

Is it possible that you accidentally programmed in some automation on the track?


----------



## storyteller (Jul 16, 2022)

Reaper Preferences -> Audio -> Playback

Toggle on/off the Midi CC reset as needed. I leave all of mine unchecked. That should get you where you are wanting to go.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 16, 2022)

storyteller said:


> Reaper Preferences -> Audio -> Playback
> 
> Toggle on/off the Midi CC reset as needed. I leave all of mine unchecked. That should get you where you are wanting to go.


That makes more sense. There's nothing in Garritan that would turn down knobs during a render.


----------



## handel_afficionado (Jul 17, 2022)

Locks said:


> Is it possible that you accidentally programmed in some automation on the track?


No. I checked and everything was fine.


----------



## handel_afficionado (Jul 17, 2022)

storyteller said:


> Reaper Preferences -> Audio -> Playback
> 
> Toggle on/off the Midi CC reset as needed. I leave all of mine unchecked. That should get you where you are wanting to go.


Didn´t work that way either.


----------



## storyteller (Jul 17, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> That makes more sense. There's nothing in Garritan that would turn down knobs during a render.


Yeah, it isn’t super intuitive and those toggles turn out to be critical when you begin to integrate Reaticulate, vepro, midi cc warmup blocks, etc.



handel_afficionado said:


> Didn´t work that way either.


When you toggle those on/off you sometimes have to reopen Reaper. If you are using Reaticulate, you might have to reopen the project after you’ve toggled those buttons, But it does sound like something *is* being sent to your VI, so it can only be managed through those toggles or perhaps you might have a rogue midi device attached.

While these next suggestions work hand-in-hand with those toggles, some other potential culprits are whether you are using Reaticulate, VEPro, passing midi out through a plug-in, whether you have any other plugins or midi on the track, whether you have a cc warmup block earlier in the project, whether you are starting the track between midi blocks that have been recorded or if you have one single midi track… whether you recorded the garritan CCs that control those options inside you midi track (check the events list view in the midi editor). That is what I would start combing through. If you want to rule out midi devices hooked up to it, then turn your midi record input to none.


----------



## handel_afficionado (Jul 17, 2022)

storyteller said:


> (check the events list view in the midi editor)


That's it! I lookend inside the midi events and the effects were down to zero. I changed the value to 50 and the knob went up like it should be. Playing and rendering just fine! 
Thanks!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 17, 2022)

handel_afficionado said:


> That's it! I lookend inside the midi events and the effects were down to zero. I changed the value to 50 and the knob went up like it should be. Playing and rendering just fine!
> Thanks!


Always love it when something technical gets figured out. Good job @storyteller!


----------

